# What do you think?



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

This is Bleu, first shave for an up.coming show. He is a 7 month old Myotonic!! He is not standing on level ground so I do apologize for that!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Quite handsome! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How handsome


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

He's cute! However, from a conformation standpoint, his rump is extremely steep and his front legs concern me. Looking at them from the front they are crooked and splay out below the knee. They look "off" from the side too, either weak pasterns or hyperextension or both. I do like the blending in his front end, and he sure looks like a solid boy! And he has such a cute face. But those legs really worry me. Are you in an area that doesn't get a lot of sun? I almost wonder about rickets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's really down in the ankles. I would give a bose shot well before the the show.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

nice shave job. i really dont like his rump at all.. maybe take a few more photos? he is adorable and looks super friendly.


----------

